# Annual Falcons Reminder



## Patriot44 (Sep 11, 2018)

Don't waste your life on the Falcons, they suck, have always sucked and will never NOT let you down. 

Go Tigers!


----------



## Coenen (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2018)

I'll never watch them, or any other NFL team, and haven't LONG before the taking a knee thing.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 11, 2018)

Love’em, can’t wait for Sunday’s game! Don’t watch too much minor league football. Don’t really care to see future insurance salesmen playing football.


----------



## Whompascat (Sep 11, 2018)

stringmusic said:


> Love’em, can’t wait for Sunday’s game! Don’t watch too much minor league football. Don’t really care to see future insurance salesmen playing football.


Dummest thing I’ve ever heard


----------



## Coenen (Sep 11, 2018)

Whompascat said:


> Dummest thing I’ve ever heard


Irony.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 11, 2018)

I say that the Sphinc makes a great target for Space Force practice. I wouldn't even care if it was full to be hones.


----------



## tcward (Sep 12, 2018)

stringmusic said:


> Love’em, can’t wait for Sunday’s game! Don’t watch too much minor league football. Don’t really care to see future insurance salesmen playing football.


You done bumped your head....


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 12, 2018)

Falcons suck


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2018)

tcward said:


> You done bumped your head....



Twice, just to make sure.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 1, 2018)

I saw this morning that the Falcons keep on Falconing. Sniff.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 1, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> I saw this morning that the Falcons keep on Falconing. Sniff.


Hard to keep your opponent off the board when your best defensive players are on IR. I'm not even much of a Falcons fan.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 1, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Hard to keep your opponent off the board when your best defensive players are on IR. I'm not even much of a Falcons fan.


If you are an NFL team and put up 37 points and lose, several times, your problems are a lot deeper than the defense.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 1, 2018)

If you say so. If you're posting those sorts of numbers, the problem most certainly isn't on offense or special teams.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 1, 2018)

This might be the year a team scores 30 plus every game and misses the playoffs. The Falcons dont suck, they just have about half their 1st string defensive players out for the season. Hard to stop a team with 2nd string rookies that are lost out there.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 1, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> If you are an NFL team and put up 37 points and lose, several times, your problems are a lot deeper than the defense.



The defense is exactly what is killing them. The starting safety Neal and starting MLB Jones are gone for the season. Those 2 guys are essentially the QB of the defensive side calling coverages and sets each down. Trufant and Alford are hot garbage at the corners. Ricardo Allen is out. Vic Beasley has turned out to be a bust as a pass rusher, and a bunch of unexperienced guys are being platooned in and out. The defense is exactly why they put up numbers on offense and lose. Ryan has thrown for over 800 yds in the last 2 games and 7 TDs and they lose because there are no stops by a 2nd string defense.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 1, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> The defense is exactly what is killing them. The starting safety Neal and starting MLB Jones are gone for the season. Those 2 guys are essentially the QB of the defensive side calling coverages and sets each down. Trufant and Alford are hot garbage at the corners. Ricardo Allen is out. Vic Beasley has turned out to be a bust as a pass rusher, and a bunch of unexperienced guys are being platooned in and out. The defense is exactly why they put up numbers on offense and lose. Ryan has thrown for over 800 yds in the last 2 games and 7 TDs and they lose because there are no stops by a 2nd string defense.


Yep, pretty much. Although I don’t fully agree with Trufant and Alford being totally garbage, I don’t like either one of them a ton but it’s hard to cover for 7-8 seconds when there is no pass rush on the other end. Alford has actually slowed down a bunch on the PI’s that he was know for the last couple of years.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 1, 2018)

Atlanta TV sports news last night after the loss that teams with a 1-3 record like the Falcons have a 14% chance to make the playoffs. Not looking good for the future this season.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 1, 2018)

I took my daughter to the game yesterday. Ryan and the offense look pretty good, but they won't win the game alone. The defense needs some serious help. I know injuries have killed us there, but that's no excuse for a professional team. Next man up.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 1, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I took my daughter to the game yesterday. Ryan and the offense look pretty good, but they won't win the game alone. The defense needs some serious help. I know injuries have killed us there, but that's no excuse for a professional team. Next man up.


It's no excuse for the players, but that doesn't mean it can't be the reason why.

Aside, I was wondering if y'all made it down for that game. Outcome aside, you have a good time?


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 1, 2018)

Coenen said:


> If you say so. If you're posting those sorts of numbers, the problem most certainly isn't on offense or special teams.



Matt Ryan is the worst franchise quarterback in history. He doesn't know he is in charge and he does not lead his team the way other franchise quarter backs do. Remember Favre refusing to take off his helmet while the D was on the field, jumping up and down rooting for them when he was on the sideline,...Atrlanta doesn't have that and never has. It is in our DNA to suck. And we are very good at that. 

Year three of me not watching the Falcons and life is better.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 1, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Year three of me not watching the Falcons and life is better.


You wouldn't have had the stomach for it after Saturday anyway.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> It is in our DNA to suck.



No. It is in the Falcon's DNA to suck. Everybody else's DNA is just fine.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 1, 2018)

Coenen said:


> It's no excuse for the players, but that doesn't mean it can't be the reason why.
> 
> Aside, I was wondering if y'all made it down for that game. Outcome aside, you have a good time?


Man it was a blast. Love the new stadium and the atmosphere on game day. We are trying to catch at least one more around November.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> No. It is in the Falcon's DNA to suck. Everybody else's DNA is just fine.


Seems to be teams from GA. Like a curse. Dawgs, Braves, Falcons, ect.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> No. It is in the Falcon's DNA to suck. Everybody else's DNA is just fine.


Yea, but they suck enough that we all get suck slung on us from time to time..


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 1, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Man it was a blast. Love the new stadium and the atmosphere on game day. We are trying to catch at least one more around November.


I took my wife, son and granddaughter yesterday, I was gave 4 Club level seats and a parking pass.  I would never spend the kind of money them seats cost on any game. We had a great time as well.
 First game I’ve been to since 1981. 
 The new place is a engineering work of art. 
I spent a lot of time looking at the roof trying to figure it out.
I would go again as long as I’m not paying. 
Guess I’m cheap!


----------



## Coenen (Oct 1, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Man it was a blast. Love the new stadium and the atmosphere on game day. We are trying to catch at least one more around November.


12/16 Against the Cards should be a good one for the budget conscious fan. Atlanta United is a great gameday experience as well. Soccer is a lot of fun live, much easier to follow and understand what's going on.
The crowd is insane too. 

Now that the roof is supposedly working 100%, I'd like to see it do it's thing. I doubt we'll get too many chances though, they only want to open it for cool weather games, and the majority of the MLS and NFL seasons are played during the warm months down here. I'm sure Uncle Arthur would die to have an unseasonably warm February so he can open that joker up for the Super Bowl.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Yea, but they suck enough that we all get suck slung on us from time to time..



Not me. I routinely avoid the suck zone. Even on the Channel line up. When I see "NFL Football" I don't even hit the "Info" button to see which teams it is. Your libelist to get suck all over you if you do.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Not me. I routinely avoid the suck zone. Even on the Channel line up. When I see "NFL Football" I don't even hit the "Info" button to see which teams it is. Your libelist to get suck all over you if you do.


Dude, you live 20 miles closer and are surrounded by suck. You are bound to have some suck on your shirt. 

Most of the suck falls short of Mayretta, way before it reaches out heah.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Dude, you live 20 miles closer and are surrounded by suck. You are bound to have some suck on your shirt.
> 
> Most of the suck falls short of Mayretta, way before it reaches out heah.





Dude, all of my shirts are negatively charged with static electricity before i leave the house. It repels suck like nobody's business.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 1, 2018)

Trufant needs to go.
He cannot make a play.
Trending backwards.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Dude, all of my shirts are negatively charged with static electricity before i leave the house. It repels suck like nobody's business.


----------



## tcward (Oct 2, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Hard to keep your opponent off the board when your best defensive players are on IR. I'm not even much of a Falcons fan.


And your best defensive players are second rate...


----------



## DannyW (Oct 4, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Matt Ryan is the worst franchise quarterback in history. He doesn't know he is in charge and he does not lead his team the way other franchise quarter backs do.
> 
> Year three of me not watching the Falcons and life is better.



I don't get the hatred for Matt Ryan. (And this is not the only time I've heard this comment...I have seen several other similar criticisms of Matt Ryan).

Consider these facts from the all time NFL record book...again, ALL TIME...not just the last 10 years, or 25 years...these are Ryan's standings *against every other quarterback who has ever played in the NFL.*

Total Passes Completed - 14th all time
Total Passing Yards - 15th all time
Total Passing TD's - 17th all time
Passer Rating - 10th all time
Passing Yards per Game - 6th all time
Passes Completed per Game - 3rd all time
Net Pass Yards per Attempt - 13th all time
Pass Completion % - 8th all time
Lowest Interception Rate - 9th all time
Most 4th Quarter Comebacks - 11th all time

About the only category he does not excel in is running or scrambling...he is definitely a pocket quarterback.

Oh...and in the 3 years that you have not been watching the Falcons he has taken his team to a Super Bowl, and also won an MVP award (that's the award given to the player that is considered to be the best in the league for the year).

And this guys is only 33 years old. If he plays as long as Brees, Brady, Rodgers and Rothlisberger (meaning another 5-6-7 years) he may be at the top of every category.

But to to label Matt Ryan as the worst quarterback in Atlanta history???? Surely you jest....


----------



## Coenen (Oct 4, 2018)

DannyW said:


> But to to label Matt Ryan as the worst quarterback in Atlanta history???? Surely you jest....


Well met. I get a kick out of how fans try to judge a QB's leadership, how can you know? There's more than one way to lead, and they don't all include being a big time "Rah-rah" guy on the sideline, or jumping up and down hissing and spitting like Brady(for example).

You see the guy during the game, and maybe during his media sessions, what exactly are you expecting him to do? He doesn't need to lead fans, he needs to lead the men on the field.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 5, 2018)

DannyW said:


> I don't get the hatred for Matt Ryan. (And this is not the only time I've heard this comment...I have seen several other similar criticisms of Matt Ryan).
> 
> Consider these facts from the all time NFL record book...again, ALL TIME...not just the last 10 years, or 25 years...these are Ryan's standings *against every other quarterback who has ever played in the NFL.*
> 
> ...


He is the worst franchise quarterback in history, not Atlanta history...although Atlanta has had many sucky QB's. He is good but he sucks at winning. He doesn't know how to lead a team.

You know you suck when up until 20 years ago or so you were the only team within a 500 mile radius and you still had a horrible fan base. The Atlanta Falcons have sucked my entire life and Matt Ryan suck even more.

Just like 1999, Atlanta will go from being in the Super bowl to not even making the playoffs when you are hosting the big dance. Sucking like it's 1999 and then they were sucking like it was 1979. And then...

And tell me this if he doesn't suck, how the heck do you go from 28-3 at half to losing to a gimped up Tom Brady? I will tell you, suck. It's what Atlanta and especially Matt Ryan does.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 5, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> And tell me this if he doesn't suck, how the heck do you go from 28-3 at half to losing to a gimped up Tom Brady? I will tell you, suck. It's what Atlanta and especially Matt Ryan does.




 Uh....defense? I would have to go back and look to be absolutely sure, but I think all of those 31 comeback point by the Patriots were scored on the defense.

Look...I get it...I am frustrated by the Falcons too. And all the other pro sports teams in Atlanta. It just seems so unfair that the same old teams win the superbowl or world series year after year, while Atlanta struggles along with just one title in...forever. Such is the life of a sports fan in a financially restrained mid-market franchise.

It does suck...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 6, 2018)

1-3


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2018)

Wonder if Big Ben on Sunday will teach Ryan a few things about QB.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 7, 2018)

Just an FYI for when the Falcons come on.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 7, 2018)

Weekly bump


----------



## Mike81 (Oct 7, 2018)

Brotherhood, LOL!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2018)

Another reminder, it's no fun on the bottom of the division. 

Had to end the game with backup QB Schaub. 

Matty schooled by Big Ben.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 8, 2018)

Falcons currently tied for worst record in NFL.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 14, 2018)

Heard a sports report on the radio that Julio Jones has not had a TouchDown in 10-games which may cause him problems re-negotiating his contract during the off-season.

Amazing how last year the Falcons had more dropped passes than any other team & that Julio had the most dropped passes for Atlanta last season. 

BTW, Cleveland Browns have a better record than Atlanta Falcons. 



https://pilotonline.com/sports/foot...cle_e35ec34f-a3ee-5f7b-acfa-c31f4cd76209.html

*Falcons’ Julio Jones in midst of 10-game touchdown drought*

By D. Orlando Ledbetter The Atlanta Journal-Constitution (TNS)

Oct 12, 2018



> FLOWERY BRANCH, Ga. — Falcons wide receiver Julio Jones has gone 10 regular-season games without catching a touchdown pass.





> Jones’ last touchdown catch was in the Falcons’ 26-13 win over the Rams in the wild-card round of the playoffs on Jan. 6, 2018.





> He last regular-season touchdown catch was against Tampa Bay in a 34-20 win on Nov. 26, 2017.





Time = 2:06







> Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> 
> Published on Oct 12, 2018
> 
> Falcons All-Pro wide receiver Julio Jones hasn't caught a touchdown pass in 10 games, dating back to last season. (Video by D. Orlando Ledbetter/AJC)


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep still suck


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2018)

A big ole Brown bump.

The Browns...


I don't watch grown thugs play the fooseball, and I couldn't even tell you how bad or good either team is but I know there are only two teams in my life that suck every year; the Brown s and the Falcons. And the Falcons suck worse than the Browns. 

Disclaimer: I only know the falcons lost to the Browns...wait, the Browns .... cough, sorry, because I was  caching traffic coming home from the deer woods and heard the Falcons lost to the Browns.....


----------



## tcward (Nov 12, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Heard a sports report on the radio that Julio Jones has not had a TouchDown in 10-games which may cause him problems re-negotiating his contract during the off-season.
> 
> Amazing how last year the Falcons had more dropped passes than any other team & that Julio had the most dropped passes for Atlanta last season.
> 
> ...


Guess all that money he sucked out of Blank is paying off! Lol! What a joke!


----------



## DannyW (Nov 12, 2018)

The Falcon's past is littered with "bad losses", the worst is undeniably the Super Bowl loss to NE, but the loss yesterday is right up there. They took a completely winnable game and lost to a team of rookies and second year players.

This is year 4 of the Dan Quinn experiment and he has a record of 33-24. Supposedly a "defensive genius", his defensive unit is now one of the bottom 4-5 in the league. Yeah, yeah, I know there have been injuries but welcome to the NFL. Next man up...the Eagles won the Super Bowl last year with their BACK-UP QB for chrissakes.

Something very wrong here.


----------



## F15Budman (Nov 12, 2018)

Falcons SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 12, 2018)

The Browns.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2018)

Nick Chubb with a 92 yard touchdown run! An all time record for the Browns. Go Chubb, Falcons suck!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 12, 2018)

Robert Alford is a pro bowl break dancing cornerback.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 12, 2018)

DannyW said:


> The Falcon's past is littered with "bad losses", the worst is undeniably the Super Bowl loss to NE, but the loss yesterday is right up there. They took a completely winnable game and lost to a team of rookies and second year players.
> 
> This is year 4 of the Dan Quinn experiment and he has a record of 33-24. Supposedly a "defensive genius", his defensive unit is now one of the bottom 4-5 in the league. Yeah, yeah, I know there have been injuries but welcome to the NFL. Next man up...the Eagles won the Super Bowl last year with their BACK-UP QB for chrissakes.
> 
> Something very wrong here.



Man come on now! Tinknocker says they got probowlers out there!

Quinn is no defensive guru. In Seattle he had Robert Sherman, Kam Chancellor, Earl Thomas, Michael Bennet, Cliff Avril, Brandon Browner, KJ Wright, Bruce Irvin, and Bobby Wagner on that defense. A chimpanzee could have won with them. Dan Quinn is Mike Smith 2.0.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 12, 2018)

Falcons please move


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 12, 2018)

355 - 448 - 6 all time, 10 -12 playoff record, 0 - 2 Superbowls and we watch every year lol.

Only won our division 7 times since 66, only 52 years, sad.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 12, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> Falcons please move


No one wants that let down in their city annually


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2018)

Falcons are losers, They been losers from Norb Hecker to Norm Van Brocklin and from Leeman Bennet to Jerry Glanville. They have some big names that were gonna be our savior, from Jim Mora, to June Jones, from Dan Reeves to Wade Phillips and from Dan Reeves to "Sneak out at night" Bobby Petrino. Then there was a guy Named Peppler, one named Marion Campbell, who I remember well. Among others we had a Henning and a Hannifan and a few more that I forgot. The bad lost bad, the good one all had one good year, just falling short and would lose 9 games the next year, about that many the next and disappeared. I have seen the FG kicker (Bobby Etter) kick the holder in the butt and watched coach NYB chase him off the field and not allow him on the bus. I have see a fist fight break out in the Falcon's huddle among teammates, and I saw our star defensive player get put in jail before a Super Bowl. This is a cursed team, and they will make the Chicago cubs World Series losing streak look like a short time slump. They cursed I tell ya.


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 13, 2018)

Let’s not forget their new $Billion bird house...

Who paid for that btw?


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 13, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nick Chubb with a 92 yard touchdown run! An all time record for the Browns. Go Chubb, Falcons suck!


Yeah but Mayfield is the best player to ever wear the Browns jersey. ?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 13, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And you are basing your saying on your opinion. I proved you wrong.
> 
> Speaking of Pro Bowler. How many has Mayfield been to?



Youve proven nothing except you behave like a petulant child when someone doesnt agree with you and your clique, memeing and acting like petty school boys. Nana nana boo boo.

Mayfiled has played 9 games. Alford has 6 seasons of lack luster performance. 

Who said anything about Mayfield and probowl? You did.

Lol, weak.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 13, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Sounds like any personal attack to me. ??‍



Why? Aint he a boy and yall seem like little internet buddies and what you and him love to do here is pretty lame. Youre not here to talk sports. Youre here to start crap and call people trolls when that is the exact thing yall are here for, trolling other people.

Youve never expalined why Robert Pass Interference Alford is a probowler either. Please do.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 13, 2018)

You’re the 40 years of studying expert. I’ll just take your word for it I’m wrong. Alford sucks and Baker is the best player for the Browns in 25 years..........despite the fact Chubb has fewer snaps and holds Browns franchise records already.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 13, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> You’re the 40 years of studying expert. I’ll just take your word for it I’m wrong. Alford sucks and Baker is the best player for the Browns in 25 years..........despite the fact Chubb has fewer snaps and holds Browns franchise records already.




SMH Mayfield has 13 TDs and nearly 2000 yds in 9 games calling signals and running an offense with no other talent except  Chubb who has 580 yds a 2 tds in 10 games.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 13, 2018)

I’m just here to see what thread he forces you to delete next. ?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 13, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> SMH





TinKnocker said:


> I’m just here to see what thread he forces you to delete next. ?



He has plenty of other threads to act a fool in, you as well.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 13, 2018)

Chubb and Mayfield did get co offensive rookies of the week though. Falcons stink.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2018)

Guys I am losing my Patience with the personal attacks, wont be anymore warnings. Keep it up at your own risk. I have cleaned this one up for the last time.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 14, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> SMH Mayfield has 13 TDs and nearly 2000 yds in 9 games calling signals and running an offense with no other talent except  Chubb who has 580 yds a 2 tds in 10 games.


2000 yards passing with no other talent on the offense? That’s pretty impressive that he’s catching his own passes.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Guys I am losing my Patience with the personal attacks, wont be anymore warnings. Keep it up at your own risk. I have cleaned this one up for the last time.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 18, 2018)

<<<falcon fans


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 18, 2018)

Time to aim for the bottom and get some really good draft picks!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 18, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Time to aim for the bottom and get some really good draft picks!


That’s funny. They wouldn’t draft anyone good.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 19, 2018)

Appears there's still room for improvement looking up from the bottom with the losing record getting worse.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 23, 2018)

Man oh man, I see that the New Ahlens thugs are dancing on social media this morning while the Alaner thugs are crying in their malt likker.


----------



## srb (Nov 23, 2018)

And trying to ???? the sports forum


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 24, 2018)

And the Falcons still won’t draft a bulldog, what the heck.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 25, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> And the Falcons still won’t draft a bulldog, what the heck.


Because, well, they suck. They have sucked every year that I have been alive...and I hear that they sucked before that. Even when they go to the Super Bowl they, well, suck.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice for the Falcons not playing on Sunday so they do not have to lose again in front of God & everybody.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 25, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> And the Falcons still won’t draft a bulldog, what the heck.


They love them loser bama folk.


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> The love them loser bama folk.


Good college players, below par in the NFL.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 16, 2018)

A warm reminder that Matty Nice and the Falcons suck. And they’ll lose again today. 

Carry on.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 23, 2018)

It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday and the Falcons will suck again. #NeverForgetTheFalconsSuck


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 23, 2018)

These last few games they need to be playing to lose to improve their options in the next draft.  Messed up winning last week but 2 more left in the season to lose.


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 23, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> These last few games they need to be playing to lose to improve their options in the next draft.  Messed up winning last week but 2 more left in the season to lose.


It does not matter, they will not draft the right personel anyways.


----------



## antharper (Dec 23, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> A warm reminder that Matty Nice and the Falcons suck. And they’ll lose again today.
> 
> Carry on.


Wrong !!!


----------



## antharper (Dec 23, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday and the Falcons will suck again. #NeverForgetTheFalconsSuck


Wrong again !!!


----------



## someguyintraffic (Dec 23, 2018)

I cant understand not putting backups in and taking losses. Screwed up draft spots.


Browns win again. Mayfield 284 3 tds 121.9 qbr. Man he sure is looking like the best thing in a Cleveland Browns jersey in 25 years dont he? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 23, 2018)

antharper said:


> Wrong !!!





antharper said:


> Wrong again !!!


I will officially respond during the playoffs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 23, 2018)

Maybe Falcons should've played their backup QB to improve options in the next draft.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 23, 2018)

They can screw up a losing season too


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 24, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> They can screw up a losing season too


That is pretty bad, they screw up losing.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2018)

For those if you just now looking at this thread for the first time, the one important takeaway is the Falcons suck. Every post referring to something other than that central point is just filler material and it is safe to ignore them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm in Philly and am reminded that Matty Suck, sucked out the gate this year and lost to Philly, game 1. That is all. Matt Ryan sucks, live from Philadelphia.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 28, 2018)

Only 1 more game for Falcons (6-9) to lose this season against Tampa Bay on Sunday going for their 10th loss or 7th win, whichever way you choose to look at it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 6, 2019)

I've heard they are losers & not in the post-season playoffs.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I've heard they are losers & not in the post-season playoffs.


Nope. They won 35-10 yesterday.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

This just in - Falcons still suck.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> This just in - Falcons still suck.


Even when they didn’t play


----------



## Big7 (Jan 8, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Even when they didn’t play



UGA even when they did play.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2019)

Big7 said:


> UGA even when they did play.


Sure. UGA has a better record than the falcoons in the last few years and playing less games Plus the falcons suck


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Seen where the NFL playoffs were on.
Why ain’t the Falcons in it?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 12, 2019)

Mike 65 said:


> Seen where the NFL playoffs were on.
> Why ain’t the Falcons in it?


Cause they suck along with non elite Ryan


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 12, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Cause they suck along with non elite Ryan[/QUOTE
> 
> Exactly!


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 12, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Cause they suck along with non elite Ryan



Exactly!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 13, 2019)

Maybe the Falcons won their last three games so they can wait on Trevor Lawrence in 2 years after this failed Matty Ryan experiment is over.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2019)

If these dadgum Saints win a superbowl IN Atlanta.....

GO RAMS


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If these dadgum Saints win a superbowl IN Atlanta.....
> 
> GO RAMS



They will also be using the Falcons practice facility and locker room. Can't wait for the tweets and pictures of Saints players using Falcon lockers


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2019)

Mike 65 said:


> Seen where the NFL playoffs were on.
> Why ain’t the Falcons in it?


Plenty of former Dawgs running up and down the field with no NC ring as well...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2019)

Where's our Elite QB, Matt Ryan? Oh yeah... Sitting at home watching actual "Elite" Qb's still playing.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 14, 2019)

riprap said:


> Plenty of former Dawgs running up and down the field with no NC ring as well...


Look at all the dawgs playing in the playoff games. I mean actually playing/contributing. None on  the falcons. One reason they suck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Look at all the dawgs playing in the playoff games. I mean actually playing/contributing. None on the the falcons. One reason they suck.


Tood Gurley or Vic Beasley..

Swing and a miss for the Falcons..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tood Gurley or Vic Beasley..
> 
> Swing and a miss for the Falcons..


Gurley is good but dont discredit his offensive line. Those boys are something serious!

Gurley has definitely been a better pick thus far. Go Rams


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gurley has definitely been a better pick thus far. Go Rams





As Falcons fan's... We're use to watching the Falcons fall on their face with Draft pics.. Just look at our 100 million dollar, non elite QB..


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2019)

Maybe another bama WR will be the answer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> This just in - Falcons still suck.




Thank god they aren't like the "Vols suck"..


----------



## Mike81 (Jan 14, 2019)

riprap said:


> Maybe another bama WR will be the answer


LOL, GM is a joke!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 14, 2019)

Saw the loser Falcons were not good enough to make the Wildcard & Divisional rounds of the playoffs, still losing in post-season & coming draft.


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 14, 2019)

Saints vs Patriots coming to the ATL. That is just so fitting for Atlanta. I’ll tell ya one thing, I’d take Nick Foles over Matt Ryan any day.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 14, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> Saints vs Patriots coming to the ATL. That is just so fitting for Atlanta. I’ll tell ya one thing, I’d take Nick Foles over Matt Ryan any day.


Hahahah!!!
Their greatest rival vs their greatest loss (choke) of all time.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where's our Elite QB, Matt Ryan? Oh yeah... Sitting at home watching actual "Elite" Qb's still playing.


He may be stuck in traffic with his #1 fan.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 14, 2019)

Mike 65 said:


> He may be stuck in traffic with his #1 fan.


He prolly busy now that it’s not raining.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> He prolly busy now that it’s not raining.





Mike 65 said:


> He may be stuck in traffic with his #1 fan.


He was if he ventured up 85 today around Hamilton Mill..

But we all know he lives in Moms basement somewhere inside the Perimeter..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was if he ventured up 85 today around Hamilton Mill..
> 
> But we all know he lives in Moms basement somewhere inside the Perimeter..


Although, he went as quiet as a Vol in October once Mayfield’s dreams died..


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was if he ventured up 85 today around Hamilton Mill..
> 
> But we all know he lives in Moms basement somewhere inside the Perimeter..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 4, 2019)

Watching the Super Bowl in Atlanta on TV reminded me about the Falcons' past history on how they are still losers. 



https://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/falcons-lose-super-bowl-in-overtime-to-patriots-18537691



> *Falcons Lose Super Bowl In Overtime to Patriots*





> *Feb 5, 2017 - The Atlanta Falcons lose a heartbreaking Super Bowl 34-28 after jumping out to a 28-3 lead.*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

Good Ol, Matt Ryan... A boy among Men..... Tom Brady wins #6 and Matt Ryan watched as an Elite QB just made history. 

I bet Matt Ryan wears Tom Brady Pajamas..


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good Ol, Matt Ryan... A boy among Men..... Tom Brady wins #6 and Matt Ryan watched as an Elite QB just made history.
> 
> I bet Matt Ryan wears Tom Brady Pajamas..


Where is SGIT? Must be working cause it ain’t rainin. I ain’t workin today because I’s tha boss.


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 4, 2019)

Yep, not quite as entertaining without him defending Matty. 
Maybe traffic will break and he’ll make it home.


----------

